# American Products I can get in NZ



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Looking to remove/prepwash chalked paint of rough cut brick house. 
I have transwash and a few other mild acidic wash's but from experience 
I find most of the american / german products to be of superior quality/performance when it comes to paint products, machines and tools. 

what are some de-chalking agents I can run through my blaster that are 1) american / german 2) can buy in New Zealand.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe I'm missing something but I'd pressurewash it. Scrape it (or wire brush it) and put some sherwin williams "Loxon" on it to bind the surface together then proceed as appropriate for your region. There are other methods, but this one has served me well on chalky substrates...I don't work with a lot of brick though so I'm sure others will have some good suggestions. 
Keep in mind that we have no way of knowing what is available in New Zealand so you might have to sort that part on your own... happy new year!


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I'd pressurewash it. Scrape it (or wire brush it) and put some sherwin williams "Loxon" on it to bind the surface together then proceed as appropriate for your region. There are other methods, but this one has served me well on chalky substrates...I don't work with a lot of brick though so I'm sure others will have some good suggestions.
> Keep in mind that we have no way of knowing what is available in New Zealand so you might have to sort that part on your own... happy new year!




Thanks for your reply.

this is the brick

see its quiet a task being chalked like that. im about to transwash it today. see what kinda mess i make


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

do you have Bondcrete over there ? We mix it with acrylic primer/ block filler and it binds to the bricks well.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Brian C said:


> do you have Bondcrete over there ? We mix it with acrylic primer/ block filler and it binds to the bricks well.


this one?
http://www.bunnings.com.au/bondall-4l-bondcrete-cement-additive_p0961395

yeah sika/crc/ados etc all make it. some are 2 pack. 
so im lookin for an acrylic and mix it in with a primer... 

so obviously you'd still wash it?
cheers.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yes, thats the correct product. You can even mix it down with 50 % water and brush it on the bricks. Its a wonderful product.


----------

